# The Great Kingfish BATTLE



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Great Kingfish BATTLEOne thing is for sure; when we hook a monster Kingfish we are in for one heck of a fight. A fight of un-imaginable speed and power.Will, first mate for over ten years on the Florida Fisherman ll, has been there many times.April 16, 2019, with only 17 guest on the Florida both Will and trusted mate, Jason, will have plenty of time to 'wet a line.' With this dynamic-duo...The mighty King has absolutely...Or does it? Watch the great battle 8:25 minutes into the YouTube video at the end of this presentation.The legacy begins:When Captain Wilson Hubbard was 17 he bought five rowboats and forty cane poles for $150.00.Today Will continues the legacy with the use of hishome-made cane pole.Notice that cane gaff? You will see it again.Jason uses the cane pole to catch a Red Snapper:And now the rest of the story:Late Wednesday:We did extremely well on Gag Grouper last year; this year is looking even better. And, the best part, the season opens June 1, and remains open until the end of the year.Nice Mangrove Snapper:Look at that Yellowtail Snapper:We have been catching Mutton Snapper on every trip:The night-bite was good:Wednesday morning:Hope the fish are still hungry. They are!No matter how hard we try we simply cannot get away from the 'endangered' American Red Snapper:Tammy, look at that Red Grouper:You never know what you may catch 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida:Nice Triggers!* Looks like the entire boat will limit-out on Triggerfish:Good to see so many Muttons:Watching all those fish being caught makes me hungry:With few guest and a little off time, Will does his thing. And he does it well.*He, we, will never forget this...The 'Great BATTLE' begins on the stern:Will 'BATTLES' the monster to the bow:Under the anchor... Thanks, Cliff:Finally!* We see color:With Will on the rod, and Jason on the gaff, remember when we said...*The mighty King has...Or does it?* Jason shows us how not to use a gaff:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Both Will and Jason are good art what they do. Regardless, even the best can't win them all. The mighty King is officially:Maybe it's time for The Florida's Fishing Coach, Mr. John Martin, to step in. John has been fishing Florida waters his entire life:Late Wednesday evening.Time to start thinking about:And now, some good, some not so good news, and some great news:First the good:This Friday, April 19, 2019, is another 44 hour full moon trip. Last year's April full of the moon trip was outstanding:The not so goodue to...This year's April 44 hour full moon trip has been canceled. And now the great news:
In September we welcome the fifth generation of the legacy:Be sure to 'catch' the following action-packed video. Watch, first hand, as Will and Jason fight, 'The Great Kingfish BATTLE.' 





 

Got any "Great BATTLES' to share?After all, this is Florida, Florida the Fishing Capital of the World.


----------

